# Wanted to get info on how to obtain a Retired Maltese



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. My names Matt, I actually own my own board about Yorkies, but I really want a Maltese to keep my baby Yorkie Chloe company! I was hoping to obtain information on how to possible obtain a Retired Show Dog or Breeding Female. I am just in love with Maltese's and my baby girl needs a sister. Please help me out everyone! you can email me [email protected]

Thank you so much for all the information.

Matt


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Hey everyone. My names Matt, I actually own my own board about Yorkies, but I really want a Maltese to keep my baby Yorkie Chloe company! I was hoping to obtain information on how to possible obtain a Retired Show Dog or Breeding Female. I am just in love with Maltese's and my baby girl needs a sister. Please help me out everyone! you can email me [email protected]
> 
> Thank you so much for all the information.
> 
> Matt[/B]


From time to time you will see a retired maltese show dog listed on a breeders site. You have to check them. 

A couple of months ago Rhapsody Maltese had a couple listed. They do interview every potential person quite thoroughly because they want to make sure these dogs go to the right kind of home. I don't by any way mean to imply that you do not have the right kind of home. I just know they are extremely picky about picking the right circumstances for their retirees. 

Do you have to have a retiree? Or would you ever consider getting a rescue? You would probably get one a lot sooner. There are quite a few members who rescue Maltese and could help you. If interested just post another topic.

Good luck.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure where you're located, but Richeleiu Maltese has a couple female retirees available.

Good luck with your search and like Moxie's Mom said, you could also look into rescue.

Welcome to SM! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

I'm in Los Angeles.

I don't mind being interviewed. Like I said i have my own forum with over 350 people that can tell you I am crazy about my baby! My little Chloe had her brother taken from her when my ex left and she needs a sister now 

BTW: I don't mind a rescue I just want a healthy baby that will live a long life!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I'm in Los Angeles.
> 
> I don't mind being interviewed. Like I said i have my own forum with over 350 people that can tell you I am crazy about my baby! My little Chloe had her brother taken from her when my ex left and she needs a sister now
> 
> BTW: I don't mind a rescue I just want a healthy baby that will live a long life![/B]


My Jax is from Richeleiu and I'm very pleased with him. He's super sweet. 

Los Angeles to San Francisco is a pretty long drive, but I'm sure it'd be well worth it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know of a breeder that has/had 2 females that she is rehoming because they are to small to breed. I was going to get one from her before my Yorkie got sick. If your interested PM me. She is picky and will ask a ton of questions but the one I was going to get was beautiful.


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

PM'd you!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.jacobmaltese.com/puppy_availability.html
There is a little boy available, he is soooooooooo cute!!
Scroll down..Oops you want a girl, sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We hope you find your desired Maltese and join in on our forum. I checked yours out and it's very well done!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Hannah is a retiree. She's been perfect for our family. If there's anything you'd like to ask about my experience, feel free to pm me.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> My Hannah is a retiree. She's been perfect for our family. If there's anything you'd like to ask about my experience, feel free to pm me.[/B]


And she is beautiful too! :wub:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

I found one I want!!! Just waiting for the breeder to get back to me.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey everyone. My names Matt, I actually own my own board about Yorkies, but I really want a Maltese to keep my baby Yorkie Chloe company! I was hoping to obtain information on how to possible obtain a Retired Show Dog or Breeding Female. I am just in love with Maltese's and my baby girl needs a sister. Please help me out everyone! you can email me [email protected]
> 
> Thank you so much for all the information.
> 
> Matt[/B]


http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

Mimi, Rita, and Frisky are all retired breeding females and are in AZ. You would have to fill out an application and send it in ASAP. We fostered all three and so I'd be glad to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

I found my baby!!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I found my baby!!!!!!![/B]


Where???????????????????????????????????? :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I found my baby!!!!!!![/B]


[attachment=37126:clapsmiley.gif]

Okay, now we need details!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574308
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And pictures!!! And don't go thinkin' you can just join us and leave us, you'd better be prepared to stick around!!! :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Hey name is Candy from Divinity Maltese.

Here is Candy's picture










Shes so gorgeous and Claudia the breader was incredible! I can't wait! I wasn't expecting this to go so smooth so this happened 5 days before pay day!!!! So as soon as I get paid, I am flying out to Dallas to pick up my sweetie!!!

Edit: Breeder's name edited by Administrator.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You cannot leave use hanging like this. :HistericalSmiley: I ditto the others - details, please, and with pics, of course!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, she's beautiful. I love Divine's pups. They have a pet female available on their website right now. How old is Candy? 

NOTE by Administrator: Breeder is Divinity not Divine. There was a typing error by the OP.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I'm so excited for you!! Glad to hear this experience has gone so smoothly! You must post pictures when you pick her up! Can't wait to welcome Candy to the forum!


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Im so excited I sat down with chloe and told her shes getting a sister.

Here is me and Chloe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCG2JbK6Qis

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKhOt1vJzWA


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Im so excited I sat down with chloe and told her shes getting a sister.
> 
> Here is me and Chloe
> 
> ...



Your videos are GREAT!! Wow, what a smile that put on my face. :biggrin: 

Not sure if you are aware, but this is the thread I mis-read. :HistericalSmiley: 

Chloe is an, absolute, doll. Your future, retiree, is equally lucky.

As another poster stated, please stick around. We will need more videos
of these two, together.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: holy cow, she is sooooooooooooooooo cute :wub: i can't believe how fast you found your baby :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's fantastic!!

I sure hope you stick around!
Would love to see pics of your "little family" :biggrin:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Hey name is Candy from Divinity Maltese.
> 
> Here is Candy's picture
> 
> ...


*I am confused. Divine Maltese is in Louisiana (not Texas) and the breeder's name is Angie (and Larry) Stanberry....not Claudia.  I am positive of this as my Bella is from Divine. Do you possibly mean DIVINITY Maltese???

Congrats on finding your sweetie so fast! :aktion033: 

*EDIT: Breeder's name corrected by Administrator in quoted post above. Breeder is Divinity not Divine. Typo by OP.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574437
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing, but really don't know anything about breeding/showing so didn't feel educated enough to comment, but thanks for bringing this up as I'm interested in the explanation myself. Divine is not far from me and before finding Annie on Petfinder I had contacted Angela about purchasing one of her pups from a future litter - maybe one day - I love their look. 

PS: Claudia is Divinity Maltese - according to the website - so maybe that is it, although I don't see anything about Candy on the website - but maybe I just missed it. I was hoping to see more pics. 

PPS: I found her on Divinity's site - she really is adorable - and I really need to go to bed!!! :brownbag: 

EDIT: Breeder's name corrected by Administrator. It is Divinity, not Divine.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574437
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the OP meant Divinity Maltese, not Divine. You can see Candy on Divinity's website.

Candy sure is adorable! Congrats on your new addition, and like the others have said, please stick around! 

EDIT by Administrator: Corrected name from Divine to Divinity in quoted post above.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your videos are adorable and Chloe is so cute!!!
I am also so happy for you, what a great choice of a breeder you went with.
I am sure you both will have many years of happiness.
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She's gorgeous! And Chloe is quite a cutie as well!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ha! I'm just now reading your post.....and didn't take notice of the timeline....so it seems to me like you asked...and found your new baby, Candy, within a matter of minutes... :HistericalSmiley: 

Congratulations! and Welcome to spoiled Maltese :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, that was really fast, congrats :aktion033: . Hannah came from Divine, it took about a month to get it all worked out & she was spayed,had her teeth cleaned,& shots updated during that time. You're Yorkie is a doll & Candy is precious.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats :aktion033: Cute videos, chloe and candy are precious, can't wait to see pics/videos of the two of them together!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It is Divinity Maltese and NOT Divine Maltese. Congratulations Matt on your new baby!


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

It is divinity so sorry!!! I am not a good typer you can ask Myfairlacy!

Thanks Michele for all the help!!!


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Just an update Candy will be coming home soon!!!!


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Read my update


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am sorry that all this has happened. :grouphug: 

I think you are doing a great job though and if there is anything I can ever do to help, please let me know.


----------

